# Chicago, IL Fashion, Glamour and boudoir woorkshop July 23



## jaykilgore (May 13, 2011)

Hello friends,

Join me on July 23rd as I head back to Chicago, IL for a second workshop! The first one was a blast and everyone who was there, had a great time. This time, like my other workshops, there will be a STRONG focus on the technical side of photography (shooting models) there will also be time for business and marketing as well as the final hour being retouching! 

I've been teaching photography for about eight years now and I've always held something back. Mostly because I taught in my area. Being that I'm traveling, I have no secrets to keep cause I don't have competition here! We are going to have a great time and get some amazing images! 

Models have yet to be confirmed so be on the look out for those! 

See more info; The workshop Page The price of the workshop is 249.00. If you're on my VIP mailing list, you'll get a link for an additional 50.00 off!

We will cover;

The business (and marketing)of model photography (1hr)
Technical photography (hands on shooting 4hrs)
Post processing/editing (1hour)

Our sponsors have given us;

AlienSkin: Expousure3 
Wacom: 4x6 bamboo pen and tablet
Imagenomic Plugin Professional Suite

I look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## ThomasTran (Jul 2, 2011)

i'm tempted to attend this...


----------

